# Novel conservation idea for rhinos



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

The link below describes one of the best ideas I have heard to date to keep people from purchasing and then consuming rhino horn as an aphrodisiac. Poison the horn  quick, simple and harmless to the animals. And if a few wanna be poaching financiers die in the process so much the better

Wildlife Extra News - How to stop rhino poaching - Poison rhino horns


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL. That's great karma for the poachers.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It doesn't reduce the demand for it as knife handles..


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

Interesting article, I didn't have time to read the whole article. Did it state what kind of poison is used and how it is administered? 

Jim G.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ed said:


> It doesn't reduce the demand for it as knife handles..


Unfortunately this is true. But the value of the horn as a decoration is a lot less than the value of the horn as an aphrodisiac. Perhaps less people would be willing to take the risk of poaching for a significantly smaller financial reward.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dendrobatid said:


> Interesting article, I didn't have time to read the whole article. Did it state what kind of poison is used and how it is administered?
> 
> Jim G.


Not that I could see, I was kind of curious about that as well


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Unfortunately this is true. But the value of the horn as a decoration is a lot less than the value of the horn as an aphrodisiac. Perhaps less people would be willing to take the risk of poaching for a significantly smaller financial reward.


 
Yemen is actually one of the largest consumers for rhino horn.. see for example www.traffic.org/species-reports/traffic_species_mammals30.pdf 

While I normally prefer to not use Wikipedia it has an page listing $1500 kg for horn to make into hilts. Which along with the cultural significance causes this to still be a large market (and they are not signatories to CITES) see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jambiya


----------

